# S.elongatus



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

75 gallon tank.
Serrasalmus elongatus (black mask). About 5'' TL.
Filtration: AC110, Fluval 403

This is a fish i recently got from gtc it the Toronto area on a roadtrip with thecableguy. He's very agressive, eats the food as it touches the water and chases my finger around. He's got a bit of gill curl, but i'm sure it'll get back to normal, with great care, as he grows bigger.


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

Love his shape!!!









You should enter the last pic for POTM!! Actually there's a few that could be nominated.


----------



## BLKPiranha (May 1, 2010)

Better fattin him up as his has razorback.


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

BLKPiranha said:


> Better fattin him up as his has razorback.


yeah... he's not in his best shape !! 
I'll get this little guy beefed up in no time !!


----------



## wisco_pygo (Dec 9, 2009)

TheCableGuy said:


> Love his shape!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i agree the pics are great, but i think joedizzl said if pics are posted on here they are not eligible for POTM


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

sweet elong. love those pics of him eating. deadly


----------



## gtc (Nov 5, 2008)

I miss him already! Great job man!


----------



## T-wag (May 21, 2009)

i cant wait till my little elong gets bigger!!! is that a black mask??


----------



## T-wag (May 21, 2009)

did you just set that up? cause that setup is superrr clean


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Man, despite the gill curl and the fact that he's a bit "thin..." I think you have one hell of a great looking elong there!
What an attitude!

I think the 3rd and 6th pics would easily be voted POTM had you not already posted them here.
(6th one is my favorite... coolest elong pic I've ever seen!)


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2010)

Why is he so skinny??

Hopefully you can get him back on track Moondemon







Looks like he has a nice new home!


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

gtc said:


> did you just set that up? cause that setup is superrr clean


Yes, it as been up since last Monday... but i can assure you that this tank will stay clean like that... like all the other tanks in my house !!
..and yes, it's a black mask !!


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Don't worry people this guy is in good hands Moon fatten it up in no time and it will be a looker that's for sure.


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Congrats on your elong pickup!...







....He rocks like a JIMI HENDRIX concert!!!...


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

Larry Dallas said:


> Don't worry people this guy is in good hands Moon fatten it up in no time and it will be a looker that's for sure.


Thanks man !!
I really want to get him back on tracks !!


----------



## leg89 (Dec 10, 2008)

haha! nice moon!

great pick up! i'll also get an elong soon...well in january. nice to ear the lil guy is already comfortable in his new tank and very active. lil vid? cmon...


----------



## T-wag (May 21, 2009)

yesss VIDDDD!!!! do a little feeding video when he thickens up a tad....i wanna see what he looks like after he is properly fed!


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

I'll definitely shoot some videos of my p's soon...


----------

